# When to book in a review regarding possibly reducing Metformin?



## PaulArcher (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi Folks, 
I've recently managed to drop quite a bit of weight. My next review isn't until November. So I was wondering should I book a review sooner to check if my meds need to be reduced. 

This is probably a 'long how is a piece of string question', but how sensitive to weight reduction is the Metformin dose?


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 19, 2021)

What was your HbA1C last time?

How much weight have you lost?

Do you do regular BG tests at home so you’ll have some idea what your HbA1C might be now?

What’s your dose of metformin? How has it changed over time?


----------



## PaulArcher (Aug 19, 2021)

HbA1C - to be honest I can't remember as it was in March, but the review was impressed by the value.
Weight Lost - about 7 kg since June, aiming for 15kg by November.
BG - yesterday morning was 5.8mmol/L
Metformin: 1000mg in morning, and 1000mg in evening, (It has been at this level for about 2 years)
Empagliflozin: 25mg in morning.


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m only on the metformin but my DN basically told me that if I’m eating well I could cut the dose down and if I’m eating poorly then increase it. Which I thought was odd advice. 
I’m only taking the one tablet once daily though.
Why not wait until your review is done or is there something else that is making you want to reduce the dosage now?


----------



## PaulArcher (Aug 19, 2021)

Just some changes which is making think about booking an appointment with the docs or DN. 
This week I'm starting to feel a little funky mid morning, and need a snack when I normally wouldn't need one. The snack always makes me feel better. 
Then a nice scare this morning when checked out the affects of too much Metformin on the nhs web pages. 

I was wondering if anybody else has been through this when shifting from a long-term established weight + dosage, and going to a lower weight. So I'd get a feel to leave it until November or mither the surgery.


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 19, 2021)

Why not book in for an appointment with the DN or the GP and just talk things through with them now?


----------

